# May 23, 2012: a Lecture by David Ricks on Cavafy and the Global Translation Markets



## Earion (May 20, 2012)

Seventeenth Annual Kimon Friar Lecture


by Professor David Ricks

entitled
"Cavafy and the Global Translation Markets"

Introductory remarks by:
Dr. Haris Vlavianos
Professor of History and Political Science
DEREE - The American College of Greece



Wednesday, May 23, 2012, at 7 p.m.

John S. Bailey Library - Upper Level

Reception to follow



For information: Tel: +30 210 600 9800 ext 1456
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------

